# Leering pumpkin sentinel - well the start of it



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Im working on a leering pumpkin sentinel. So far I have the rough of the head and the mechanical part is still in concept. To make the head I stacked several rings cut from 2" foam. The head is about 2' tall and 12" around. I then shaped with a cheap bread knife from $1 store, a heavy wood file and sander. I cut the eyes and mouth with a hot knife. 
Thanks for looking DZ


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like his expression. He seems really annoyed


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like his expression. He seems really annoyed


thats what I was going for a "hey get out my cemetery expression"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice vision on how to put this together. Can't wait to see how you finish him


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking Awesome DZ!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that is great! how did you cut the rings?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great expression, post more as you go.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

BillyVanpire said:


> that is great! how did you cut the rings?


I used 2" construction foam (tombstone foam) traced out a dozen or so circles. Cut them out with a jig saw. Traced a smaller circles about 2" less. This gave me enough meat to actually carve it. The top 2 and bottom 2 are full discs only the middle 8-9 are rings. I plan to split it in half and add wiring, leds and maybe a hose to spew fog.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

cool, thanks for sharing your method..i might have to try it


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great start DZ! Really liking the tallish shape of the pumpkin head too. Can't wait to see how this all comes together. :jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm loving how this prop is starting out. Thanx for the pics and I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice!
Looking forward to seeing your progress on this! :jol:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work DZ!! I really like the expression on this guy's face!! He's gonna be awesome!!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking pretty unique there DZ....2 foot head. Nice.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Spewing fog and LED's, this thing is going to be really cool when you are done.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Did a little work over the weekend. I split the head in half, wired in my 5v red led, made the PVC armature/mount permanent. As I looked at the head I decided it needed something inside. After toying with skulls, creep messages etc I went with pumpkin guts. I used hot glue and made strings on nonstick foil then pealed it off and attached it to the inside of the top portion. This allowed it to hang down and glow with the light. Not sure how well it will hold up. The great stuff was used to fill the gaps between the rings. Ill shave it off and sand the the entire thing.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Love the addition to an already cool head!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:joliscoZ, you totally are rocking this!!! I am so digging it!! (more pictures, please) (keep in mind I said PLEASE)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good call on the guts for the inside, adds a nice touch.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

needs more guts!..seriously, great build


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Did some more tonight. The great stuff in the gaps didnt work. I tried wood putty but after two applications I still could see the rings. (yes I know none of the tots will see it but that's how I roll) so I mess around with great stuff smashing it with my glove covered hand and smearing it around. I found if I spread it out thin then lifted my hand straight up it made this cool bumpy skin effect. The stem is a pool noodle splitting it removing 2/3s or so then wrapped a coat hanger around it so I could twist it into shape.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

This is a VERY COOL look! Love the bumpiness.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

What was the problem with the great stuff? I have used great stuff before to fill seams in Styrofoam and it worked for me. I am about to do it again on a tombstone I am working on.

Love the hot glue pumpkin guts! Are they flexible enough to move in a small breeze? A computer fan in the bottom might introduce some cool movement.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

heresjohnny said:


> What was the problem with the great stuff?


Heresjohnny - the problem I ran into with the great stuff was as I shaved off the excess it was pulling out of the gaps. I use this method on tombstones as well so not sure why it didnt work this time around.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What deadSusan said - love the bumpy look. It's very gnarly and authentic.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

This is really coming along great!
Kudos!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

This weekend I was able to start on the mechanical portion of this prop. I have since replaced the wood structure with steel. The wood was pulling apart, evened though it was glued and screwed. I figured after a month of running with the elements beating down on it the wood would eventually fail. The motor and swivel arms can be found at frightprops.com


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the bobbing movement. Makes him appear to be checking out the crowd for potential victims


----------



## Chefthad (Jul 22, 2015)

Looks really cool


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Did some work over the weekend. Finished the body and began painting. I have 8 more vines but wont hang them till the season starts.
Also did a dry run in the tree, hope it works as well during the season.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks fantastic. Those textures and colors are just sick! Love the vine-work as well.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That is EXCELLENT! It turned out really nice!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

BillyVanpire said:


> needs more guts!..seriously, great build


Also maybe more coming out of the mouth or eyes...try that- your pumpkinhead is amazing-foam rings. genius


----------

